# Gibson Explorer Baritone



## Auyard (Sep 26, 2011)

Gibson.com: Gibson Explorer Baritone

Gibson has an Explorer with a 28" scale?!? When did that happen. 
This has officially become the guitar I'll get should anyone ever pay me an enormous amount of money to play guitar.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

Y U NO SPECIFY FRET SIZE? I'm so fucking tired of companies not doing that, it's what makes or breaks a guitar for me. Nothing is more important.

Anyways, sweet news, haven't seen this one before.


----------



## Auyard (Sep 26, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Y U NO SPECIFY FRET SIZE? I'm so fucking tired of companies not doing that, it's what makes or breaks a guitar for me. Nothing is more important.
> 
> Anyways, sweet news, haven't seen this one before.



It's very lame. They should always divulge every little detail. Not to mention the website say 28" but Musicians Friend says 27 3/4" Not that big a difference but come one, get your facts straight.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 26, 2011)

Auyard said:


> It's very lame. They should always divulge every little detail. Not to mention the website say 28" but Musicians Friend says 27 3/4" Not that big a difference but come one, get your facts straight.



Those _are_ the facts. This new guitar has a 1/4" margin of error in scale length


----------



## endo (Sep 26, 2011)

Auyard said:


> It's very lame. They should always divulge every little detail. Not to mention the website say 28" but Musicians Friend says 27 3/4" Not that big a difference but come one, get your facts straight.



I took a look and it looks like the standard fret size that Gibson uses on all of it's instruments.......















which is dunlop 6105...I think. But don't quote me


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2011)

So with every step Gibson seems to come closer to the demands of people for a 7 string baritone explorer (they released a 7 string with the 24.75" and now a 6 string with 28" ish scale).

I am sure though that if they ever release the 7 string baritone explorer they'll put EMG's and everyone will be in an uproar because they can't drop in BP pups !


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

endo said:


> I took a look and it looks like the standard fret size that Gibson uses on all of it's instruments.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way Gibson uses Dunlop 6105, it has to be smaller than that. Trust me, I can't play them for shit because of their fret-size, it's probably medium-jumbo. 6105 is considered jumbo as far as I know, while 6100 is XJ.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd love one of these to tune B-b. 

Amon Amarth songs would be soon to follow.


----------



## atimoc (Sep 26, 2011)

Gibson gets a lot of heat but I have to say that they've come up with pretty cool models lately. The FR-equipped Explorer and 7-string V spring to mind, and they also brought back the faded standard LP


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 26, 2011)

atimoc said:


> Gibson gets a lot of heat but I have to say that they've come up with pretty cool models lately. The FR-equipped Explorer and 7-string V spring to mind, and they also brought back the faded standard LP



^^^THIS

Holy Lord Gibson has been stepping up their game lately! I actually WANT some of these guitars....


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 26, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> ^^^THIS
> 
> Holy Lord Gibson has been stepping up their game lately! I actually WANT some of these guitars....



+ rep.

Gibson's really been stepping it up lately and has even got my attention. DO WANT


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

OH.
SHIT.

You know, I'm kindof glad it's silverburst and not a color I actually _like_, or I'd be outrageously tempted to snag this.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 26, 2011)

Edika said:


> I am sure though that if they ever release the 7 string baritone explorer they'll put EMG's and everyone will be in an uproar because they can't drop in BP pups !



They make their own active pickups now, and have always had great passive pickups, so if 7s become a strong market for them, they could quite conceivably start making their own 7-string pickups. I wouldn't mind throwing a Burstbucker in the bridge of my JPXI7. 


Grand Moff Tim said:


> OH.
> SHIT.
> 
> You know, I'm kind of glad it's silverburst and not a color I actually _like_, or I'd be outrageously tempted to snag this.



I'm over Explorers, and wouldn't grab one regardless of the finish, but FUCK silverburst. I am so tired of it.


atimoc said:


> Gibson gets a lot of heat but I have to say that they've come up with pretty cool models lately. The FR-equipped Explorer and 7-string V spring to mind, and they also brought back the faded standard LP


Gibson's been on fire for a few years now, honestly, although some of their more impressive advances have largely even either ignored or outright ridiculed. I got a chance to try out a Firebird X at the Seattle GC a week or two. I was a little skeptical going in, but I have to say that it's a pretty badass guitar.


Philligan said:


> I'd love one of these to tune B-b.
> 
> Amon Amarth songs would be soon to follow.



Or you could just sack up and play them on a 24.75" guitar, like they do.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd kill for their 7 string explorer..


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 26, 2011)

neck dive anyone?

regardless i think i want one.


----------



## Lankles (Sep 26, 2011)

It is a Gibson but it has TWENTY FOUR FRETS. 

Liek.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 26, 2011)

Lankles said:


> It is a Gibson but it has TWENTY FOUR FRETS.
> 
> Liek.



Oh, FUCK. I didn't even notice that. Figures they'd do it on a model I otherwise have no interest in.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey that's not too bad, actually. Still needs an ebony fretboard to really make it killer!


----------



## Philligan (Sep 26, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> neck dive anyone?
> 
> regardless i think i want one.



The Explorers I've played have all balanced awesomely. Hoping the body is still enough to compensate for this one.

This and the Deathklok Explorer have been keeping me up at night.


----------



## asher (Sep 26, 2011)

Silverburst Gibsons I find to be really tasty, model aside. This is extra sweet with the nice long scale


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 26, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Oh, FUCK. I didn't even notice that. Figures they'd do it on a model I otherwise have no interest in.


 
They've made a couple of 24 fret SGs in the past, if that's more interesting. They still make the Standard 24 and a more expensive for whatever reason 50th Anniversary SG Standard 24. The carved top SGs have 24, but for what they cost you can just have a luthier make you just about whatever the hell you want .


----------



## yingmin (Sep 27, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> They've made a couple of 24 fret SGs in the past, if that's more interesting. They still make the Standard 24 and a more expensive for whatever reason 50th Anniversary SG Standard 24. The carved top SGs have 24, but for what they cost you can just have a luthier make you just about whatever the hell you want .



Any more, a Les Paul is the only solid body they make that particularly interests me. I know they've made doublecut LPs with 24 frets, but I'm not as into those. Or if they made a 24-fret Firebird VII. God DAMN I would be all over that.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a pretty big bummer that I've decided against buying Gibsons until Henry Juskeiiwueewsusiswhatever resigns and/or gets murdered. This is actually pretty cool, and I for one love Silverburst unconditionally.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 27, 2011)

Comes with 10-46 strings?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 27, 2011)

The FR explorer has 24 frets too.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh goddamn it's beautiful


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 27, 2011)

Daddy likey.

Honestly, this is really good. They're stepping it up.

Now they just need to do another 7-string V with an ebony board and 24 frets.


----------



## XEN (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, this time I have to give it to them. That thing is sexy.


----------



## Rap Hat (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks nice, I've never been a huge fan of the Explorer shape but the extra length could win me over.

Still, I'd probably go with the Les Paul Studio Baritone. It's not that metal, sure, but I loved playing an LP for dropped-B hard rock stuff.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 27, 2011)

Man, I really like the looks of that Explorer. I'm kind of wondering how monstrous the case for that thing must be though and if it would even fit in my Civic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Man, I really like the looks of that Explorer. I'm kind of wondering how monstrous the case for that thing must be though and if it would even fit in my Civic.



It's only 3.25" longer than a standard Explorer. Given how roomy my Explorer's case was when I had it, I'd say they'd be able to use just about the exact case, just with the foam moved slightly. That would make it just about the size, maybe a little wider, than a UV1000C.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's only 3.25" longer than a standard Explorer. Given how roomy my Explorer's case was when I had it, I'd say they'd be able to use just about the exact case, just with the foam moved slightly. That would make it just about the size, maybe a little wider, than a UV1000C.



True. I'm probably exaggerating the size of my old Explorer case in my mind. I just remember thinking it was so damn bulky. I'm sure that despite the extra length, the bari Explorer case would still probably come in smaller than your typical bass hardshell case.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> True. I'm probably exaggerating the size of my old Explorer case in my mind. I just remember thinking it was so damn bulky. I'm sure that despite the extra length, the bari Explorer case would still probably come in smaller than your typical bass hardshell case.



I will say that the standard Explorer case is designed pretty poorly from an ergonomic point of view. Who in their right mind put that handle so close to the center? It makes it feel so much heavier and more awkward.


----------



## Edika (Sep 28, 2011)

yingmin said:


> They make their own active pickups now, and have always had great passive pickups, so if 7s become a strong market for them, they could quite conceivably start making their own 7-string pickups. I wouldn't mind throwing a Burstbucker in the bridge of my JPXI7.



They make actives also? That I didn't know because every Gibson with actives I've seen are with EMG's. Do you have any links for these pups or models with these pups? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah check their Bloodmoon explorer model, among others, it comes with them.
Now, that baritone...silveburst is nice but the effing white pickguard is bad. :/ Guess they wanted to differentiate it from the Dethklok one.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 28, 2011)

Edika said:


> They make actives also? That I didn't know because every Gibson with actives I've seen are with EMG's. Do you have any links for these pups or models with these pups? Thanks in advance.



Looks like they don't have a dedicated page on Gibson's site yet.

Gibson.com: Gibson Explorer Vampire Blood Moon

They're called GEM (I see what you did there, Gibson), and they're voiced more like a PAF, supposedly. They're also open-coil, so if they make a 7-string version, it'll almost definitely be regular humbucker size.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ebony fretboard, black pick guard, black hardware and I would have considered it. I like the idea of a reasonably thin mahogany body and maple neck for a 28". But that white pickguard especially is disgustingly bad taste. Someone should be fired. Also the silverburst should have more black and gradient into the silver like this 

http://i.realone.com/assets/rn/img/2/4/4/8/21088442-21088443-slarge.jpg


Thin black edges on silverburst is so LTD. Finish fail


----------



## bluffalo (Apr 3, 2012)

holy fuck that thing would neck dive. cool guitar but theres a few things i'd get before needing that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 3, 2012)

Gittin dat fa sho


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm....

I like it. If I get it I will throw a black pick-guard on it and IMHO it would be perfect.


----------



## K_S (Apr 3, 2012)

its a shame every newish gibson i've seen has the worst QA around.the seven string exp i saw recently was horrendous.

looking at that blood moon reminds me of my voodoo,double gah for gibson's shitty QA!!been after a voodoo explorer for AGES


----------

